# Gaming-PC für Einsteiger: Kaufberatung für CPU bis Grafikkarte



## David Martin (11. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gaming-PC für Einsteiger: Kaufberatung für CPU bis Grafikkarte* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gaming-PC für Einsteiger: Kaufberatung für CPU bis Grafikkarte


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Februar 2017)

Also ich finde nicht, dass ein "Einsteiger-PC" modernste Spiele in Full HD mit 60 FPS wiedergeben können muss. Das wäre für mich eher schon gehobene Mittelklasse, denn alles darüber ist sowieso purer Luxus.

Wer nämlioch kein Interesse an grafisch aufwendigen Spielen hat und eher MMOs usw. spielt, der braucht hier weit weniger ausgeben.


----------



## cvzone (11. Februar 2017)

Einsteiger und 900 Euro passen meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so richtig zusammen. Auch verstehe ich nicht, warum (inbesondere für Spiele) AMD empfohlen wird.


----------



## cvzone (11. Februar 2017)

Einsteiger und 900 Euro passen meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so richtig zusammen. Auch verstehe ich nicht, warum (inbesondere für Spiele) AMD empfohlen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2017)

cvzone schrieb:


> Einsteiger und 900 Euro passen meiner Meinung nach auch nicht so richtig zusammen. Auch verstehe ich nicht, warum (inbesondere für Spiele) AMD empfohlen wird.


 Wenn du nen günstigen PC zusammenbauen willst, kannst du durchaus auf AMD setzen und 60-80€ sparen. Das wäre aber auch meiner Meinung nach eher dann sinnvoll, wenn man versucht, für 600€ was zusammenzubauen, was bei dem genannten PC ja auch fast hinkommt, wenn man auf die SSD verzichtet, ne 1000GB statt 3000GB HDD und ne GTX 1050 Ti nimmt.

Grad bei "Einsteiger"-PCs sollte es ja besonders gut bei Preis-Leistung sein, da finde ICH dann: Board, Gehäuse und Netzteil eher günstig, keine SSD, erst mal nur 1000GB, vlt auch erst mal nur 8GB RAM. Dafür dann alles in CPU und Graka, dann hat man für 600€ die gleiche Gamingpower   Es schreckt Neulinge ein wenig ab, wenn sie glauben, dass selbst der Einstieg über 800€ kostet, obwohl die gleiche Leistung ja auch knapp 200€ günstiger drin wäre. ^^  Natürlich mit dem Hinweis, dass man für weitere ca 40-50€ mehr durch die RX 470 nochmal nen FETTEN Sprung machen kann (steht ja auch im Artikel, dass man ne 1050 Ti nehmen kann, um was zu sparen), oder sich für 50€ ne 120GB SSD einbauen kann, um den Alltag angenehmer zu machen.


----------



## Sednas (12. Februar 2017)

Als ich den Artikel gesehen hab war ich echt froh mal was in der Art zu sehen...  Als ich dann aber amd fx 8320 ist mir das Gesicht eingeschlafen...  Da kauft man sich lieber nen Intel pentium g4560 und hat ddr4 unterstütztung und einen effektiveren Prozessor für weniger Geld...  

Amd wird erst vllt mit Zen wieder etwas an Prozessoren bringen...  Die wirklich etwas taugen...  Hatte selbst einen fx 8320 und kann nur sagen...  Der pentium macht alles besser


----------



## 1xok (14. Oktober 2017)

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht. Ist das nicht das Thema der PCGH? Da habe ich jedenfalls meinen Gaming-PC her (Alternate).


----------



## bettenlager (7. Januar 2018)

Aktuell kann es überhaupt keine "Kaufberatung" für fehlerhafte CPUs geben.  

Das ist wie eine Kaufberatung für einen "VW Diesel inkl Abschaltvorrichtung"


----------



## Maiernator (8. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du nen günstigen PC zusammenbauen willst, kannst du durchaus auf AMD setzen und 60-80€ sparen. Das wäre aber auch meiner Meinung nach eher dann sinnvoll, wenn man versucht, für 600€ was zusammenzubauen, was bei dem genannten PC ja auch fast hinkommt, wenn man auf die SSD verzichtet, ne 1000GB statt 3000GB HDD und ne GTX 1050 Ti nimmt.
> 
> Grad bei "Einsteiger"-PCs sollte es ja besonders gut bei Preis-Leistung sein, da finde ICH dann: Board, Gehäuse und Netzteil eher günstig, keine SSD, erst mal nur 1000GB, vlt auch erst mal nur 8GB RAM. Dafür dann alles in CPU und Graka, dann hat man für 600€ die gleiche Gamingpower   Es schreckt Neulinge ein wenig ab, wenn sie glauben, dass selbst der Einstieg über 800€ kostet, obwohl die gleiche Leistung ja auch knapp 200€ günstiger drin wäre. ^^  Natürlich mit dem Hinweis, dass man für weitere ca 40-50€ mehr durch die RX 470 nochmal nen FETTEN Sprung machen kann (steht ja auch im Artikel, dass man ne 1050 Ti nehmen kann, um was zu sparen), oder sich für 50€ ne 120GB SSD einbauen kann, um den Alltag angenehmer zu machen.



Kommt immer darauf an was man spielt, wer zb nur CS spielt ist mit ner Intel CPU deutlich besser bedient als mit AMD. Esport Titel sind einfach mit Intel am besten zu spielen, weil hier hohe FPS alles sind.
Wer hingegen nur Casual zock oder MMos bzw auch viel drumherum macht wie Photoshop, Premiere etc der fährt mit AMD genauso gut.


----------



## rldml (25. April 2019)

..oooder man lässt die RX 570 für 150 Tacken einfach weg und nutzt die in eurer Konfiguration sowieso schon vorhandene (und gar nicht sooo schlechte) Onboard-Grafik des Ryzen 3 2200G einfach mit. 

Von dem Geld könnte sich ein *Einsteiger* so Sachen wie zum Beispiel einen gebrauchten Monitor oder Tastatur + Maus besorgen, ohne dass das den Einkaufspreis von ca. 600 Euro großartig in die Höhe treibt.  Wir reden immerhin von einem potentiellen Kundenkreis, der üblicherweise vorher noch gar keinen PC hat(te) und sich den ersten Rechenknecht mühsam vom ersten verdienten Geld zusammenspart. 

Das soll ein *Einsteiger*-PC sein. Da erwartet nicht mal der unbedarfte Käufer 60fps bei FullHD und hohen Qualitätseinstellungen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> .
> 
> Das soll ein *Einsteiger*-PC sein. Da erwartet nicht mal der unbedarfte Käufer 60fps bei FullHD und hohen Qualitätseinstellungen.


 Äh, du gräbst hier grad einen 2,5 Jahre alten Thread aus...? ^^


----------



## rldml (25. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Äh, du gräbst hier grad einen 2,5 Jahre alten Thread aus...? ^^



Nö, das hat der Artikel-Algorithmus der PCGames-Homepage gemacht. Das Ding war heute bei mir auf der Startseite.

Unabhängig davon ist weder die RX 570 8G, noch der Ryzen 5 2400G (die beide im Artikel namentlich benannt sind) 2,5 Jahre auf dem Markt. Der Artikel wurde offensichtlich aktualisiert und genau darauf beziehe mich.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Nö, das hat der Artikel-Algorithmus der PCGames-Homepage gemacht. Das Ding war heute bei mir auf der Startseite.


 Ach so, das hab ich nicht bemerkt.

Für einen Einsteiger-PC würde ich aber eine Grafikkarte für 150-200€ Minimum bezeichnen, und das trifft auf eine RX 580 voll zu. Das wäre IMHO echt Blödsinn, da nur die interne Grafik zu nutzen, außer man hat echt ganz wenig Geld. "Einsteiger" heißt ja nicht "arme Kirchenmaus", und es ist auch auf keinen Fall so, dass - obwohl das Wort "Einstieg" es vlt. suggeriert - es unbedingt der aller erste PC ist UND das Geld dafür auch noch total mühsam zusammengespart ist. Sondern man erwartet von der PC-Klasse "Einsteiger", dass moderne Games und nicht nur Sims 3 und Diablo 3 mindestens in mittleren Details bei Full-HD gut spielbar sind und man nicht schon in einem Jahr für die dann neuesten Games erneut aufrüsten muss. Und dazu braucht es eine dedizierte Grafikkarte. Ganz nebenbei glauben ja viele "Laien", dass ein Gaming-PC weit über 1000€ kosten muss - ich denke nicht, dass einer den "Einstieg" in PC-Gaming sucht und dann meint, er kommt mit 600€ für den PC, Monitor & Co aus. Hinzu kommt, dass selbst "echte" Einsteiger, die noch keine PC-Spiele haben, trotzdem meistens schon einen PC und somit bereits auch einen Monitor haben. 

Würde es um "so billig wie möglich, damit moderne Games gerade so laufen"-PC gehen, sähe es vlt anders aus - aber ansonsten sollte es auf jeden Fall eine "richtige" Grafikkarte sein. Vor ein paar Monaten wäre es eher eine GTX 1050 Ti gewesen, aber bei den Preisen inzwischen ist eine RX 580 top.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Bitte, auch an dir @Herb. Macht doch da einen neuen Fred auf. Sowas altes muss doch nicht sein, und ihr MODs habt doch die Möglichkeit das zu verschieben. Oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Spiritogre (25. April 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Bitte, auch an dir @Herb. Macht doch da einen neuen Fred auf. Sowas altes muss doch nicht sein, und ihr MODs habt doch die Möglichkeit das zu verschieben. Oder geht das nicht?



Das hat irgendwas mit Google zu tun. 
Hatte das Problem, dass alte Artikel ausgegraben wurden mal auf einer Konkurrenzseite angesprochen, wo dann darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass alte Artikel wiederzubeleben anstelle einen neuen zu machen das Google Ranking erhöht. 

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt langsam echt nervig, dass alle Webseiten nur nach Google schauen und nicht auf ihren Inhalt und auf Qualität sondern nur auf Suchmaschinenoptimierung.


----------



## rldml (25. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ach so, das hab ich nicht bemerkt.



Kein Problem - mein Blutdruck ist inzwischen wieder normal 



> Das wäre IMHO echt Blödsinn, da nur die interne Grafik zu nutzen, außer man hat echt ganz wenig Geld. "Einsteiger" heißt ja nicht "arme Kirchenmaus", und es ist auch auf keinen Fall so, dass - obwohl das Wort "Einstieg" es vlt. suggeriert - es unbedingt der aller erste PC ist UND das Geld dafür auch noch total mühsam zusammengespart ist.



Sorry, aber da muss ich dir ein wenig wiedersprechen - Bei einer Empfehlung für einen Einsteiger-PC muss angenommen werden, dass wichtige Peripherie beim Kauf erst mal fehlt. 



> Sondern man erwartet von der PC-Klasse "Einsteiger", dass moderne Games und nicht nur Sims 3 und Diablo 3 mindestens in mittleren Details bei Full-HD gut spielbar sind und man nicht schon in einem Jahr für die dann neuesten Games erneut aufrüsten muss. Und dazu braucht es eine dedizierte Grafikkarte.



Die 2400G kann schon noch ein wenig mehr als D3 mit mittleren Details 

Selbst wenn man eine dedizierte Grafikkarte für einen Einsteiger-PC empfehlen will, dann fängt man nicht bei ner 570 oder 580 an - da gibt es jede Menge Modelle, die zwischen "Office"- und "Gaming" existieren und den Job erledigen. 



> Ganz nebenbei glauben ja viele "Laien", dass ein Gaming-PC weit über 1000€ kosten muss - ich denke nicht, dass einer den "Einstieg" in PC-Gaming sucht und dann meint, er kommt mit 600€ für den PC, Monitor & Co aus. Hinzu kommt, dass selbst "echte" Einsteiger, die noch keine PC-Spiele haben, trotzdem meistens schon einen PC und somit bereits auch einen Monitor haben.



Das was du geschrieben hast, beißt sich: Wenn man die Annahme hegt, dass jemand einen halbwegs brauchbaren Monitor + Peripherie schon zuhause hat und Geld auch kein so großes Problem darstellt, dann tun dieser Person die 400 Tacken mehr zum Midrange-PC auch nicht mehr so weh. 

Falls das die Grundannahme ist, dann sollte man besser gar nicht erst einen Einsteiger-PC zusammenstellen.



> Würde es um "so billig wie möglich, damit moderne Games gerade so laufen"-PC gehen, sähe es vlt anders aus - aber ansonsten sollte es auf jeden Fall eine "richtige" Grafikkarte sein. Vor ein paar Monaten wäre es eher eine GTX 1050 Ti gewesen, aber bei den Preisen inzwischen ist eine RX 580 top.



Mit der 2400G kann man bereits extrem viel anfangen. Klar, wenn man das aktuellste Zeugs mit guten Einstellungen zocken will, braucht man schon Dampf unter der Haube, aber dann weiß auch der Käufer, dass er mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen muss.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt langsam echt nervig, dass alle Webseiten nur nach Google schauen und nicht auf ihren Inhalt und auf Qualität sondern nur auf Suchmaschinenoptimierung.


Ich hatte jetzt hier eine Text stehen, locker 2 Seiten, ich trau mich nicht. Lassen wir es lieber. 

Ich habe mir vorgenommen hier nicht mehr so Aggressiv zu schreiben.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2019)

@Batze und Spiritogre: Leute, vielleicht mal ALLES lesen vor dem Meckern: der Artikel ist geupdatet, und zwar nicht nur ein unwichtiger Teil. Die Diskussion mit rldml ist somit "neu" und gehört zum Artikel, auch wenn Comments zu einer alten Version des Artikels immer noch im Thread stehen...





rldml schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da muss ich dir ein wenig wiedersprechen - Bei einer Empfehlung für einen Einsteiger-PC muss angenommen werden, dass wichtige Peripherie beim Kauf erst mal fehlt.


 Dem stimme ich überhaupt nicht zu, denn "Einsteiger"-PCs sind eine Klasse, die auch viele kaufen, die bereits einen PC haben. "Einsteiger" steht für eine gewisse Leistungsklasse, die viele Gamer sich regelmäßig neu anschaffen bzw ihren PC auf so ein Niveau aufrüsten. 

Und selbst dann, wenn es um echte Einsteiger geht, die noch gar keinen PC haben, berät man aber trotzdem über einen "Einsteiger-PC", der eine gewisse Power bietet und mit dem NICHT gemeint ist, dass man mit ach und krach "dank" IGP Spiele zum laufen bekommt...  Wir sind hier nicht bei irgendeinem Elektronikdiscounter, der einen PC mit einer GT 920 als "Gaming-PC" vermarktet...  und das Zubehör wird immer extra besprochen, weil eben viele Leute schon Dinge wie einen monitor haben und es totaler Schwachsinn wäre, in den Ziel-Preis Zubehör mitreinzunehmen. Was anderes wäre ein Artikel "Gaming-Einsteiger-Paket für 1000 Euro" oder so was, DA würde man auch das Zubehör reinnehmen in die 1000 Euro-Grenze.




> Die 2400G kann schon noch ein wenig mehr als D3 mit mittleren Details


 Du weißt ja wohl, was gemeint ist...



> Selbst wenn man eine dedizierte Grafikkarte für einen Einsteiger-PC empfehlen will, dann fängt man nicht bei ner 570 oder 580 an - da gibt es jede Menge Modelle, die zwischen "Office"- und "Gaming" existieren und den Job erledigen.


 Nenn mal eine, bei der sich der Aufpreis zu einer RX 570 oder 580 nicht lohnt und die ein aktuelles Game wie zB Anno 1800 oder Assassins Creed Odyssey in Full HD gut packt. Die Karten unterhalb einer RX 570 sind entweder nur wenig günstiger, aber deutlich schwächer, oder aber sie sind durchaus 50-70 Euro günstiger, aber echt megagrottig für Gaming und eher Karten, die man in einen PC steckt, wenn man keine IGP nutzen kann, oder wenn die Graka einem uralten Gaming-PC kaputtgeht und einem eine neue Karte mit der Leistung der alten Karte reicht, weil man seit etlichen Jahren keine neuen Games mehr kauft.



> Das was du geschrieben hast, beißt sich: Wenn man die Annahme hegt, dass jemand einen halbwegs brauchbaren Monitor + Peripherie schon zuhause hat und Geld auch kein so großes Problem darstellt, dann tun dieser Person die 400 Tacken mehr zum Midrange-PC auch nicht mehr so weh.


 Was für eine unsinnige Logik ist das denn bitte? ^^ Warum soll jemand locker genug Geld über haben, nur weil er sich irgendwann zuvor schon mal einen PC mit Monitor leisten konnte? ^^  Mit der Logik müsste ja Dein angenommener bettelarmer User, der HEUTE gerade so 600 Euro für einen "Einsteiger-PC" UND Zubehör ausgeben kann, in 5 Jahren plötzlich auch reich geworden sein und sich einen 1000-Euro- statt 600-Euro PC leisten können  - weil er ja schon einen Monitor hat - verblüffend! ^^  



> Falls das die Grundannahme ist, dann sollte man besser gar nicht erst einen Einsteiger-PC zusammenstellen.


 was meinst du, wie viele einfach nur alle paar Jahre, sobald bei neuesten Games nicht mal mehr niedrige Details laufen, einen "Einsteiger"-PC kaufen bzw. ihren PC auf "Einsteiger"-Level aufrüsten und dabei 10 Jahre und länger das gleiche Zubehör nutzen? ^^ Das ist echt eine extrem kuriose Annahme, dass jemand problemlos eher 1000 als 600 Euro für einen PC ausgeben kann, nur weil er sich irgendwann mal bereits einen Monitor "leisten" konnte...




> Mit der 2400G kann man bereits extrem viel anfangen. Klar, wenn man das aktuellste Zeugs mit guten Einstellungen zocken will, braucht man schon Dampf unter der Haube, aber dann weiß auch der Käufer, dass er mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen muss.


 Und daher eben lieber gleich einen richtigen Gamer-PC. Es ist nun mal ein Einsteiger-GAMING-PC, da erwartet man gute FPS bei Full-HD in aktuellen Games, und nicht nur bei Details "niedrig". Das wird sich auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht ändern, da sich die Entwickler stets an den jeweils aktuellen Grafikkarten orientieren und man in CPUs für Desktop-PCs niemals IGPs einbauen wird, die so viel leisten wie eine jeweils aktuelle 150-200€-Grafikkarte.


----------



## Batze (25. April 2019)

Alles Gut lieber @ Herbboy


----------



## rldml (26. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich überhaupt nicht zu, denn "Einsteiger"-PCs sind eine Klasse, die auch viele kaufen, die bereits einen PC haben. "Einsteiger" steht für eine gewisse Leistungsklasse, die viele Gamer sich regelmäßig neu anschaffen bzw ihren PC auf so ein Niveau aufrüsten.



Dann ist der Begriff "Einsteiger" schlecht gewählt und es wäre besser, von Low-Budget zu reden. Aber selbst dann halte ich eine Graka für 150 Euro aufwärts für eine schlechte Kaufempfehlung.  Wenn die 2400G-APU nicht ausreicht und man günstig bleiben will, dann greift man zu einer RX550, die locker 50 Euro günstiger zu haben ist und ebenfalls genug Leistungsreserven für aktuelle Spiele in Petto hat. 



> Du weißt ja wohl, was gemeint ist...



Ne, ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die 2400G hat genug Dampf unterm Hintern, dass man damit schon so einiges problemlos machen kann. 



> Nenn mal eine, bei der sich der Aufpreis zu einer RX 570 oder 580 nicht lohnt und die ein aktuelles Game wie zB Anno 1800 oder Assassins Creed Odyssey in Full HD gut packt.



Die Anforderung ist doch schon falsch: Wenn du diese Sachen zocken willst, dann denkst du beim Kauf doch nicht über Low Budget-Komponenten nach. Vergiss nicht, RX570-590 gelten als Midrange-Karten.



> Was für eine unsinnige Logik ist das denn bitte? ^^ Warum soll jemand locker genug Geld über haben, nur weil er sich irgendwann zuvor schon mal einen PC mit Monitor leisten konnte? ^^  Mit der Logik müsste ja Dein angenommener bettelarmer User, der HEUTE gerade so 600 Euro für einen "Einsteiger-PC" UND Zubehör ausgeben kann, in 5 Jahren plötzlich auch reich geworden sein und sich einen 1000-Euro- statt 600-Euro PC leisten können  - weil er ja schon einen Monitor hat - verblüffend! ^^



Du hast doch die These aufgestellt, dass der Preis für potentielle Käufer eines Einsteiger-Gaming-PCs eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielt 



> was meinst du, wie viele einfach nur alle paar Jahre, sobald bei neuesten Games nicht mal mehr niedrige Details laufen, einen "Einsteiger"-PC kaufen bzw. ihren PC auf "Einsteiger"-Level aufrüsten und dabei 10 Jahre und länger das gleiche Zubehör nutzen? ^^ Das ist echt eine extrem kuriose Annahme, dass jemand problemlos eher 1000 als 600 Euro für einen PC ausgeben kann, nur weil er sich irgendwann mal bereits einen Monitor "leisten" konnte...



Vielleicht lebe ich ja in einer Fantasiewelt, aber jemand, der mit PC-Gaming anfängt, hat gewöhnlicherweise keinen passenden Full-HD-Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Und dass ist schon ein Stück weit Voraussetzung, damit wir uns hier ernsthaft über Grafikleistung unterhalten können. Um es mal ins Extrem zu ziehen: In 1280*1024 kriegt auch eine Gammel-IGP noch ein flüssiges Bild bei allen modernen Spielen hin.



> Und daher eben lieber gleich einen richtigen Gamer-PC. Es ist nun mal ein Einsteiger-GAMING-PC, da erwartet man gute FPS bei Full-HD in aktuellen Games, und nicht nur bei Details "niedrig". Das wird sich auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht ändern, da sich die Entwickler stets an den jeweils aktuellen Grafikkarten orientieren und man in CPUs für Desktop-PCs niemals IGPs einbauen wird, die so viel leisten wie eine jeweils aktuelle 150-200€-Grafikkarte.



Traditionellerweise werden moderne Non-Exklusiv-Titel für PC + Konsole so optimiert, dass sie auf allen Plattformen ohne großen Mehraufwand kompiliert werden können. Soll heißen, dass die Entwickler sich für gewöhnlich an die schwächste Grafikkarte orientieren, die in den unterstützten Systemen drinsteckt und dann noch mit besseren Texturen und zusätzlichen Optimierungsmöglichkeiten Möglichkeiten ergänzen, um auf dem PC besser auszusehen. Um halbwegs aktuellen Kram zocken zu können, brauchst du daher eben nicht unbedingt viel Grafikpower in der Büchse.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Dann ist der Begriff "Einsteiger" schlecht gewählt und es wäre besser, von Low-Budget zu reden.


 ja, für einen PC, wie DU ihn meinst, wäre "Low Budget" der passende Begriff. 



> Aber selbst dann halte ich eine Graka für 150 Euro aufwärts für eine schlechte Kaufempfehlung.  Wenn die 2400G-APU nicht ausreicht und man günstig bleiben will, dann greift man zu einer RX550, die locker 50 Euro günstiger zu haben ist und ebenfalls genug Leistungsreserven für aktuelle Spiele in Petto hat.


 eine RX 550 mag für manche Games noch reichen, aber der Abstand zu einer zB RX 570 ist ein Witz. Schon eine GTX 1050 ist bei neueren Titeln 60-80% schneller als die RX 550, und die RX 570 ist wiederum schon 30-35% schneller als eine GTX 1050 Ti (!), d.h sie ist deutlich mehr als doppelt so schnell wie eine RX 550, bei zB Gamestar in einem Test sogar meist 3x so schnell. Wer sich eh schon einen PC kauft, der wäre total bescheuert, den Aufpreis für eine RX 570 nicht auszugeben. Und viele Leute wären auch sicher richtig sauer, wenn man ihnen einen PC mit einer RX 550 als "Einstieg" nennt - und dann ruckeln viele moderne selbst bei niedrigen Details bzw sie erfahren, dass sie zum Aufpreis im Wert einer externen 1TB-Festplatte die 3fachen FPS-Werte nutzen könnten.




> Ne, ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die 2400G hat genug Dampf unterm Hintern, dass man damit schon so einiges problemlos machen kann.


 Für nicht so anspruchsvolle Games oder ältere Titel mag das sein - aber (außer einigen wenigen wie Dir anscheinend) erwartet man deutlich mehr, wenn einen "Einsteiger"-Gaming-PC" sucht. Mein Punkt war, dass für nicht sonderlich anspruchsvolle Games eine IGP reichen kann. Für moderne AAA-Games aber oftmals nicht - und daher ein Mindestmaß als Graka drin sein sollte. 




> Die Anforderung ist doch schon falsch: Wenn du diese Sachen zocken willst, dann denkst du beim Kauf doch nicht über Low Budget-Komponenten nach. Vergiss nicht, RX570-590 gelten als Midrange-Karten.


 bei ihrem Release ja, aber inzwischen nicht mehr. Vor nem Jahr hätte man noch eine GTX 1050 (Ti) genannt, aber im Gegensatz zur AMD 570 / 580 sind die im Preis nicht nennenswert gesunken. 




> Du hast doch die These aufgestellt, dass der Preis für potentielle Käufer eines Einsteiger-Gaming-PCs eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielt


 Nein, ich habe gesagt, dass die Suche nach einem "Einsteiger"-PC nicht zwingend etwas darüber aussagt, ob man Geld hat oder nicht. Klar: wer nicht genug Geld hat, der muss zu einem günstigen PC greifen, aber etliche andere haben genug Geld für mehr, sind aber mit einer "Einsteiger"-Leistung zufrieden und haben keinen Grund, mehr auszugeben. 




> Vielleicht lebe ich ja in einer Fantasiewelt, aber jemand, der mit PC-Gaming anfängt, hat gewöhnlicherweise keinen passenden Full-HD-Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch stehen.


 Erstens hast du immer noch nicht begriffen, dass die Klasse "Einsteiger-PC" sich bei weitem nicht nur an komplette Neulinge richtet, sondern es gibt auch viele Gamer, denen diese Leistunsgklasse reicht und die sich regelmäßig einen PC neu holen, der eben bezogen auf die jeweils aktuellen Games alles problemlos stemmt - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  Zweitens gibt es sehr viele Leute, die bereits einen Office-PC und somit natürlich auch einen Full-HD Monitor (weniger als Full-HD gibt es seit zig Jahren kaum mehr auf dem Markt) haben und einfach nun auch mal in Gaming reinschnuppern wollen. 

Natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die noch GAR nix haben und mal in Gaming reinschnuppern wollen - von denen sind aber wiederum auch nicht alle arme Schlucker. Du aber tust ja grad so, als würden AUSSCHLIESSLICH Kids oder arme Leute, die zum ersten Mal in ihrem Leben 500-600€ gespart und ausgeben können, an einem "Einsteiger-PC" Interesse haben. Das ist aber einfach nur Blödsinn. Vor allem: wenn solche Leute wegen 50-100€ Aufpreis nicht klarkommen, wie wollen sie dann überhaupt die modernen Games bezahlen? ^^   Es geht ja nicht um Nutzer, die CS oder LOL spielen wollen... 




> Traditionellerweise werden moderne Non-Exklusiv-Titel für PC + Konsole so optimiert, dass sie auf allen Plattformen ohne großen Mehraufwand kompiliert werden können. Soll heißen, dass die Entwickler sich für gewöhnlich an die schwächste Grafikkarte orientieren, die in den unterstützten Systemen drinsteckt und dann noch mit besseren Texturen und zusätzlichen Optimierungsmöglichkeiten Möglichkeiten ergänzen, um auf dem PC besser auszusehen. Um halbwegs aktuellen Kram zocken zu können, brauchst du daher eben nicht unbedingt viel Grafikpower in der Büchse.


 Das stimmt, aber trotzdem werden bei vielen PC-Games selbst die niedrigen Modi immer anspruchsvoller. Und wenn du dann für 50€ mehr direkt die doppelte FPS-Zahl bekommst und/oder eine sichtbar schönere Optik, wäre es eine enorm miese Kaufberatung, wenn man dies verschweigt und nur eine nicht mal halb so schnelle IPG oder RX 550 vorschlägt, nur weil vielleicht einige Nutzer wegen 50€ Aufpreis erstmal ein weiteres Jahr sparen müssten...  

Eine RX 550 oder eine IGP für Gaming zu empfehlen ist echt totaler Nonsense, außer jemand hat echt enorm wenig Geld. Bei einem "Einsteiger"-Gaming-PC ist man seit etlichen Jahren mit ca 150€ für die Grafikarte super gefahren, und da die RX-Karten in den letzten Monaten massiv im Preis gesunken sind, bekommt man "sogar" eine Power, die für WQHD reichen würde - man muss entweder enorm stark im Budget begrenzt oder total hirnverbrannt sein, wenn man das nicht nutzt, nur um 50€ zu sparen.



Aber an sich bringt die Diskussion ja nix, da du Deine Meinung hast. Aber in jedem Gaming-Magazin wirst du als "Einsteiger"-PC Hardware finden, mit der man problemlos in Full-HD mindestens mittlere Details spielen kann, am besten auch für mindesten 2 Jahre lang - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und genau das erwarten die Leser dann auch. Mit "Einstieg" meint man in dem Bereich zudem nie, dass sich so ein PC nur an Leute richtet, die mit (Gaming-)PCs bisher so viel zu tun hatten wie eine Jungfrau mit einer Guppensexorgie…  genau wie mit "High-End" z.B. - da stecken auch nie die ALLERbesten/teuersten Komponenten drin, sondern es ist eine bestimmte PC-Klasse mit einer relativ sehr starken Leistung zu dem, was derzeit für Gaming neuester Titel auf hohen Details nötig ist, sowie einer meist etwas luxuriöseren Ausstattung.


----------



## rldml (26. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber an sich bringt die Diskussion ja nix, da du Deine Meinung hast.



Und du deine.



> Aber in jedem Gaming-Magazin wirst du als "Einsteiger"-PC Hardware finden, mit der man problemlos in Full-HD mindestens mittlere Details spielen kann, am besten auch für mindesten 2 Jahre lang - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und genau das erwarten die Leser dann auch.



Diese Anforderung erfüllt die RX550 heute und auch in den nächsten Jahren auf den Punkt (das erst mal vorab). Davon ab kritisiere ich auch seit Jahren die Einstufungen, die Gaming-Magazine hier betreiben. Es wird suggeriert, dass man mindestens ca. 200 Tacken für eine Grafikkarte investieren muss, damit man überhaupt an aktuelle Spiele denken kann. 

Das. ist. einfach. sachlich. falsch.



> ja, für einen PC, wie DU ihn meinst, wäre "Low Budget" der passende Begriff.



Du hast aber schon verstanden, woher der Begriff "Einsteiger" in seinem Wortsinn kommt, oder? Low-Budget wäre in jedem Fall die ehrlichere Ansage



> eine RX 550 mag für manche Games noch reichen, aber der Abstand zu einer zB RX 570 ist ein Witz. Schon eine GTX 1050 ist bei neueren Titeln 60-80% schneller als die RX 550, und die RX 570 ist wiederum schon 30-35% schneller als eine GTX 1050 Ti (!), d.h sie ist deutlich mehr als doppelt so schnell wie eine RX 550, bei zB Gamestar in einem Test sogar meist 3x so schnell. Wer sich eh schon einen PC kauft, der wäre total bescheuert, den Aufpreis für eine RX 570 nicht auszugeben. Und viele Leute wären auch sicher richtig sauer, wenn man ihnen einen PC mit einer RX 550 als "Einstieg" nennt



Bullshit. Mit der RX 550 kannst du selbst aktuelle Spiele noch mit > 30fps in mittleren Details zocken - und das wirst du auch in deinen zwei Jahren noch können. Ich habe jahrelang mit einer R7 250X alle aktuellen Spiele in mittleren oder besseren Details zocken können und für die Karte habe ich damals auch nur knapp 100 Tacken im Laden gelassen. Das ist heute mit der RX550 nicht anders.

Dieser Absatz von dir beweist lediglich, dass du jegliches Feingefühl in der Einschätzung von benötigter Grafikkartenleistung <-> empfohlener Grafikkartenleistung verloren hast.

Denn nochmal: Wir reden hier von einem Einsteiger/Low-Budget-System. Die Leute, die sich für so eine Konfiguration interessieren, wollen eine Hardware-Config empfohlen bekommen, bei dem der Preis einen nennenswerten Anteil an der Kaufentscheidung hat. Denen zu verschweigen, dass man auch mit Grafikkarten ab 100 Euro bereits brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielen kann, ist einfach schlechter Journalismus oder totale Verblendung. 



> und dann ruckeln viele moderne selbst bei niedrigen Details bzw sie erfahren, dass sie zum Aufpreis im Wert einer externen 1TB-Festplatte die 3fachen FPS-Werte nutzen könnten.



Nein, sie ruckeln nicht. Erst recht nicht bei niedrigen Details. Du unterschätzt massiv, wieviel Leistung die Karte aufbringen kann.

Ein guter Journalist kann ja in so einem "Einsteiger"-PC-Konfiguration ja gern anbringen, dass man für ein paar Euro mehr x% mehr Leistung erhalten kann. Das wäre besserer Journalismus, da man es dem Leser überlässt, wie er seine Prioritäten setzt.



> bei ihrem Release ja, aber inzwischen nicht mehr. Vor nem Jahr hätte man noch eine GTX 1050 (Ti) genannt, aber im Gegensatz zur AMD 570 / 580 sind die im Preis nicht nennenswert gesunken.



Die RX470/570, 480/580 und die 590 sind schon immer als Midrange-Karten verkauft worden und sie sind es auch heute noch. Dieser Status ist auch nicht veräußerbar, nur weil die Leistungsspirale sich dreht. 



> Nein, ich habe gesagt, dass die Suche nach einem "Einsteiger"-PC nicht zwingend etwas darüber aussagt, ob man Geld hat oder nicht. Klar: wer nicht genug Geld hat, der muss zu einem günstigen PC greifen, aber etliche andere haben genug Geld für mehr, sind aber mit einer "Einsteiger"-Leistung zufrieden und haben keinen Grund, mehr auszugeben.
> 
> Erstens hast du immer noch nicht begriffen, dass die Klasse "Einsteiger-PC" sich bei weitem nicht nur an komplette Neulinge richtet, sondern es gibt auch viele Gamer, denen diese Leistunsgklasse reicht und die sich regelmäßig einen PC neu holen, der eben bezogen auf die jeweils aktuellen Games alles problemlos stemmt - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  Zweitens gibt es sehr viele Leute, die bereits einen Office-PC und somit natürlich auch einen Full-HD Monitor (weniger als Full-HD gibt es seit zig Jahren kaum mehr auf dem Markt) haben und einfach nun auch mal in Gaming reinschnuppern wollen.



Die Leute mit reinem Office-PC haben zu großen Teilen noch alte Windows 7-Gurken von 2007 mit nem 16:10-Monitor im Einsatz, die zu der Zeit üblich waren. Denn anders als beim Gaming muss da nicht alle drei Jahre aufrüsten. Diese Teile werden normalerweise solange betrieben, bis die sprichwörtlich den Geist aufgeben, oder der Nachbar/Enkel/Sohnemann/Kollege sich einen neuen PC besorgt und dessen alte Büchse für kleines Geld zu haben ist.



> Natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die noch GAR nix haben und mal in Gaming reinschnuppern wollen - von denen sind aber wiederum auch nicht alle arme Schlucker. Du aber tust ja grad so, als würden AUSSCHLIESSLICH Kids oder arme Leute, die zum ersten Mal in ihrem Leben 500-600€ gespart und ausgeben können, an einem "Einsteiger-PC" Interesse haben. Das ist aber einfach nur Blödsinn. Vor allem: wenn solche Leute wegen 50-100€ Aufpreis nicht klarkommen, wie wollen sie dann überhaupt die modernen Games bezahlen? ^^   Es geht ja nicht um Nutzer, die CS oder LOL spielen wollen...



Wenn für einen echten "Einsteiger" der Faktor "Geld" keine Rolle spielt, wird der in 99,99% aller Fälle direkt im Midrange-Segment oder sogar im High End-Bereich wildern. Hardware im unteren Preissegment kommt dann gar nicht erst in Betracht.



> Das stimmt, aber trotzdem werden bei vielen PC-Games selbst die niedrigen Modi immer anspruchsvoller. Und wenn du dann für 50€ mehr direkt die doppelte FPS-Zahl bekommst und/oder eine sichtbar schönere Optik, wäre es eine enorm miese Kaufberatung, wenn man dies verschweigt und nur eine nicht mal halb so schnelle IPG oder RX 550 vorschlägt, nur weil vielleicht einige Nutzer wegen 50€ Aufpreis erstmal ein weiteres Jahr sparen müssten...
> 
> Eine RX 550 oder eine IGP für Gaming zu empfehlen ist echt totaler Nonsense, außer jemand hat echt enorm wenig Geld. Bei einem "Einsteiger"-Gaming-PC ist man seit etlichen Jahren mit ca 150€ für die Grafikarte super gefahren, und da die RX-Karten in den letzten Monaten massiv im Preis gesunken sind, bekommt man "sogar" eine Power, die für WQHD reichen würde - man muss entweder enorm stark im Budget begrenzt oder total hirnverbrannt sein, wenn man das nicht nutzt, nur um 50€ zu sparen.



Die Entscheidung sollte man aber dem Rezipienten überlassen, findest du nicht? Möglicherweise sind die 50 eingesparten Tacken ja durchaus etwas, worüber der eine oder andere dann nochmal in Ruhe nachdenkt und von der Kohle andere Dinge bezahlt; zum Beispiel in eine bessere Maus, die besonders für moderne Shooter ein nicht unwesentlicher Faktor darstellt.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Diese Anforderung erfüllt die RX550 heute und auch in den nächsten Jahren auf den Punkt (das erst mal vorab). Davon ab kritisiere ich auch seit Jahren die Einstufungen, die Gaming-Magazine hier betreiben. Es wird suggeriert, dass man mindestens ca. 200 Tacken für eine Grafikkarte investieren muss, damit man überhaupt an aktuelle Spiele denken kann.
> 
> Das. ist. einfach. sachlich. falsch


Kommt drauf an, was man als aktuelle Titel bezeichnet, in der Regel meint man da Triple A Games mit aktueller Top-Grafik und nicht irgend ein Indie-Game mit 2D Cartoonoptik, bloß weil das heute raus kam. 

Und wenn man ein relativ aktuelles Spiel wie Anthem, die letzten paar Tomb Raiders oder letzten zwei Assassin's Creeds mit 1080p, mind. 30FPS und mittleren bis hohen Details spielen will kommt man mit einer RX550 nicht wirklich weit. Die RX 550 ist merklich langsamer als meine alte R9 380 und die schaffte bei vielen aktuelleren Titeln schon nur die 30FPS bei hohen Details bzw. bei der aktuellen Tomb Raider Trilogie musste ich schon arg die Grafik runterschrauben. Gut lief die 380 bei etwas älteren Games bis z.B. Assassin's Creed Black Flag und Unity oder noch anspruchsloser Shadows of Mordor inkl. HD Texturenpack. Da kam ich bei maximalen Settings immer noch auf 60 bis 75 FPS. Für solche Titel ist dann eine RX 550 für anspruchslosere Gamer sicher noch ausreichend.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, da ist man dann mit einer XBox One oder PS4 dann letztlich erheblich besser bedient. Was will man mit einem Gamer PC für um 500 - 600 Euro, wenn eine Konsole für 250 Euro den alt aussehen lässt?


----------



## suggysug (26. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt, da ist man dann mit einer XBox One oder PS4 dann letztlich erheblich besser bedient. Was will man mit einem Gamer PC für um 500 - 600 Euro, wenn eine Konsole für 250 Euro den alt aussehen lässt?



Vermutlich wenn die Gerüchte stimmen müsste man sogar für die kommenden Konsolen-Generationendie ja um den Dreh 500 Euro kosten soll etwa 2000 Euro für einen vergleichbaren PC hinlegen - vielleicht auch mehr.

Ergo für Einsteiger zum zocken an sich sollte es immernoch eine Konsole sein.


----------



## rldml (26. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was man als aktuelle Titel bezeichnet, in der Regel meint man da Triple A Games mit aktueller Top-Grafik und nicht irgend ein Indie-Game mit 2D Cartoonoptik, bloß weil das heute raus kam.



Genau davon reden wir - allerdings kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die RX 550 auch aktuelle Sachen noch sauber hinbekommt. Natürlich nicht mit Max.-Einstellungen, aber flüssiges Spielen ist kein Problem.



> Und wenn man ein relativ aktuelles Spiel wie Anthem, die letzten paar Tomb Raiders oder letzten zwei Assassin's Creeds mit 1080p, mind. 30FPS und mittleren bis hohen Details spielen will kommt man mit einer RX550 nicht wirklich weit. Die RX 550 ist merklich langsamer als meine alte R9 380 und die schaffte bei vielen aktuelleren Titeln schon nur die 30FPS bei hohen Details bzw. bei der aktuellen Tomb Raider Trilogie musste ich schon arg die Grafik runterschrauben.



Die größten Leistungstreiber sind so Dinge wie Upscaling, Antialiasing, Schatten-, Flüssigkeitsdetails und Lichtquellenberechnung. Alles Dinge, die du bei so ziehmlich jeder Art von Spiel nicht mehr aktiv wahrnimmst, sobald du erst mal "mitten drin" bist und problemlos weit runterregeln kannst. Was man deutlicher wahrnimmt, ist die Texturqualität, die Einstellung hängt allerdings nur vom verfügbaren Video-RAM ab und verlängert bei höheren Einstellungen in erster Linie die Ladezeiten. Sobald der Krempel erstmal im VRAM ist, kommen nahezu alle Grafikkarten auf dem Markt etwa gleich gut mit der reinen Darstellung zurecht. Eine weitere wichtige Einstellung ist V-Sync. Double und Triple-Buffering machen das Bild zwar etwas smoother,  sind aber zum Spielen nicht zwingend nötig. 

Wenn man die Sachen runterregelt, kriegst du auch mit einer RX 550 deine 30fps in Full HD hin ohne das Spiel wie Müll aussieht. Und deine R9 380 wird bei den Einstellungen auch heute noch minimum 60fps bringen, da bin ich von überzeugt.



> Aber ehrlich gesagt, da ist man dann mit einer XBox One oder PS4 dann letztlich erheblich besser bedient. Was will man mit einem Gamer PC für um 500 - 600 Euro, wenn eine Konsole für 250 Euro den alt aussehen lässt?



Das sehe ich ganz ähnlich. Ein "Einsteiger-PC" ist eigentlich nur für Leute interessant, die sich mit Spielen beschäftigen wollen, die es auf Konsolen nicht gibt. Und sehr viele aus dieser Sparte sind auch mit vergleichsweise günstigen Karten oft schon gut zufrieden.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (1. Mai 2020)

Hat hier jemand die Onboard Grafik ermpfohlen?

630€ für einen Einsteiger PC ist doch total in Ordnung. Für Fortnite, Minecraft und Co. reicht das doch völlig aus. Hätte ich einen Sohn, würde ich wohl so ähnlich kaufen.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (1. Mai 2020)

suggysug schrieb:


> Vermutlich wenn die Gerüchte stimmen müsste man sogar für die kommenden Konsolen-Generationendie ja um den Dreh 500 Euro kosten soll etwa 2000 Euro für einen vergleichbaren PC hinlegen - vielleicht auch mehr.
> 
> Ergo für Einsteiger zum zocken an sich sollte es immernoch eine Konsole sein.



Das stimmt eben nicht. Die neue nvidia Generation wird bereits schneller sein als die Konsolen. Ist auch eine der Gründe, wieso nvidia so lange gewartet hat. Klar kostet wird eine 3080 um die 780-900€~ aber wer Leistung will, muss bezahlen. Da sind wir Alternativlos.


----------



## suggysug (12. Mai 2020)

BismarckderEchte schrieb:


> Das stimmt eben nicht. Die neue nvidia Generation wird bereits schneller sein als die Konsolen. Ist auch eine der Gründe, wieso nvidia so lange gewartet hat. Klar kostet wird eine 3080 um die 780-900€~ aber wer Leistung will, muss bezahlen. Da sind wir Alternativlos.



Vielen dank für das kommentieren meiner mittlerweile ein Jahr alten Analytik! Nun da aber immer mehr Quellen und Experten erwarten das sich die PS4 im 499€ Bereich begeben soll, stimmt schon mal der Wert, selbst die Leistungen wurden zum Teil bestätigt. 

Will jetzt nicht zu sehr noch mal in die Thematik gehen, aber einen guten Rat hab ich aber für dich.
Lass dich nicht von Rohleitungen der Hardware blenden. Ich hab 2 Titans in SLi, in der Theorie müsste ich alles was aktuell auf dem Markt ist zerschlagen, dem ist aber nicht so. Selbst wenn eine nur läuft sind die Leistungsunterschiede in Spielen nicht so groß wie Tflops und andere Werte vermuten lassen, und in Konkurrenz zur Konsole vernichtend schlecht.

Bau einen PC zusammen mit den Leistungswerten einer normalen 4rer und du wirst nichts hübsches spielen können, schon gar nichts was auf der 4rer läuft. Das selbe wird mit der Nextgen sein, vermutlich wäre eine RTX 3070 im Bereich einer PS5 doch wird diese GPU nie die gleichen Leistungen erbringen wie diese Konsole. Nicht weil sie das nicht könnte, sondern weil Konsolenspiele besser angepasst sind. 

Das bedeutet nicht das eine Titan/3080ti den Benchmark wieder darstellen werden, aber das höchst ineffizient vor allem wenn man mal über den PC-Tellerrand schaut.

*Und daher bleib ich auch ein Jahr danach bei meiner Aussage, 500 Euro kostet die kommende Nextgen, und 2000 Euro der PC der mit ihr mithalten wird!*


----------



## BismarckderEchte (13. Mai 2020)

suggysug schrieb:


> Vielen dank für das kommentieren meiner mittlerweile ein Jahr alten Analytik! Nun da aber immer mehr Quellen und Experten erwarten das sich die PS4 im 499€ Bereich begeben soll, stimmt schon mal der Wert, selbst die Leistungen wurden zum Teil bestätigt.
> 
> Will jetzt nicht zu sehr noch mal in die Thematik gehen, aber einen guten Rat hab ich aber für dich.
> Lass dich nicht von Rohleitungen der Hardware blenden. Ich hab 2 Titans in SLi, in der Theorie müsste ich alles was aktuell auf dem Markt ist zerschlagen, dem ist aber nicht so. Selbst wenn eine nur läuft sind die Leistungsunterschiede in Spielen nicht so groß wie Tflops und andere Werte vermuten lassen, und in Konkurrenz zur Konsole vernichtend schlecht.
> ...



Halte ich gegen. Werden wir auch drauf zurück kommen können. Werde innerhalb 2 Monaten mir eine 10700K kaufen. Im Herbst dann eine 3080er. Und dass der PC teurer als eine Konsole wird, bestreit ich auch gar nicht. Aber das ist eben auch "nur" eine Konsole und kein PC!


----------

